# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Sybase ASE ODBC Driver

## Aohene

Hello,

I would be grateful if you could show me where I can download SYbase ASE ODBC Driver. I have searched almost the whole WEB for it but so far to no avail.

Thanks in advance.

Albert

----------


## MAK

It is the part of Sybase SDK (Software Developer's Kit)

You need to select the following in the custom installation option.

Sybase Open Client and ASE Data providers (ODBC,OLEDB,ADODB.NET)

----------


## MAK

http://www.sybase.com/detail?id=1028...installation_1

http://www.sybase.com/products/infor...redeveloperkit

----------

